
Phone companies, attorneys general announce broad campaign to fight robocalls - HugoHobling
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/22/phone-companies-state-attorneys-general-announce-broad-campaign-fight-robocalls/
======
cleetus
Wonder why this has taken so long? On several occasions, I've gotten calls
from my own cell number - which seems pretty crazy - and then that leads to
more calls because sometimes real people call back after missing the
robocalls. At first I took screen shots because I couldn't believe it, but
it's happened frequently enough that the novelty wore off.

